# finding pilot jobs



## FireFly0203 (Sep 25, 2008)

where could I look to find jobs for pilots in dubai???


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Apparently, you apply on this website: Emirates Recruitment

You might also find this forum post useful, even though it's a little dated: Emirates Hiring - Airline Pilot Central Forums


----------

